# Speizialisierungen



## Radoryx (15. August 2007)

Ich hab mal ne Frage... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann man sich bei Verzauberkunst spezialisieren??
Wenn ja worauf??

Jetzt schon mal thx für alle Antworten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logeras (15. August 2007)

Radoryx schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kurz und knapp nein kann man nicht.


----------



## Radoryx (16. August 2007)

ok, danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moiki (31. August 2007)

is ja ma komisch...
HORDLER hilft ALLIANZ
geil oder^^


----------



## Jaq (5. September 2007)

Warum auch nicht? Schliesslich will ich 70er Allys im PVP töten können, die was drauf haben...


----------



## Topperharly (12. September 2007)

wie sollte den das aussehen wenn man sich spezieallisiert^^


----------



## Droganius (12. September 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> wie sollte den das aussehen wenn man sich spezieallisiert^^



Entzauberexperte: Man bekommt die doppelte Anzahl an Reags aus einem Entzauberten Gegenstand.
Verzauberexperte: Verzauberungen kosten nur noch die Hälfte an Reags.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celticsstorm (13. September 2007)

Man könnte ja auch besondere Highlvl-Verzauberungen auf Elementarbasis ansetzen.

Heißt

Feuerexperte
Frostexperte.

Mal so in den Raum geworfen.


----------



## Sumixam (14. September 2007)

wenn ich sehe was sonnenfeuer kostet ist das eine richtig gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H24Lucky (7. Dezember 2007)

naja nur auf Feuer oder Frost wäre ehr schwachsinnig man könnte auch noch Nahkampfverz. dazunehmen ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (7. Dezember 2007)

oder generell Waffen- und Rüstungsverzauberungen...


----------

